

It's iPhone, not Iphone or IPhone - rubymaverick

Please follow title advice
======
icey
HN is definitely reaching a "tipping point" moment. The fact that worthless
entries like this are making it to the front page is very telling.

I wonder if PG would consider shutting down new user registration for a period
of time to see what happens with traffic and submission quality.

I have a theory that the types of users that HN (or reddit in the beginning)
would like to attract and keep are the very same users that show up in the
first 6 to 12 months of the site's existence. After that point, it seems like
all of the social network sites begin to homogenize to the digg model (in
terms of quality of discourse).

~~~
xirium
> shutting down new user registration

A few users made their first posts more than one year after creating their
accounts. Therefore, there could be a large number of dormant accounts on this
forum. If you drastically limited supply then demand could encourage sales or
auctions of dormant or active accounts. The market value for an account could
exceed US$100 but none of it would return to the administrators. You could
undercut the value and sell accounts directly to users, however this model is
similar to SomethingAwful's one time fee of US$9.95, which has hardly been
conducive to constructive discussion.

------
johns
It's "indifference" not Indifference or INdifference.

------
Mystalic
How did THIS get to the front page?

------
pingswept
I answer to a higher power: conventions of English capitalization.

------
geuis
sometimes I wish HN had a bury feature...

------
Harkins
Companies trying to be memorable want to override a couple centuries of
English history? Fuck 'em. The initial cap on proper nouns developed for good
reasons.

------
yef
Thumb should stay _out_ of ass, not up it...

------
mynameishere
Everyone's complaining about this post, but it bothers me that anyone cares
about the IPHONE or any phone at all in the first place. 99 percent of what a
telephone can do, and makes it necessary, was settled before WWI. Let's keep
some perspective.

~~~
bprater
I'd say that iPhone is a pretty impressive hack friend. Well worth mentioning
on HN.

~~~
mynameishere
I'd say you are misusing the word hack. I sure don't care if people talk about
the iPhone, especially from a technical point of view. What bothers me is that
people are getting all excited about it. It's a phone. Consumerism shouldn't
mix with religion.

